
Ask HN: Which email service do you use for multiple custom domains? - Abundnce10
I&#x27;ve taken advantage of Zoho&#x27;s email service for a custom domain.  I now have new side project (different domain) that I&#x27;d like to add email to, with another project coming in a few months.  So, I&#x27;m trying to figure out what my options are with respect to setup and cost.<p>I&#x27;d prefer not to pay $5&#x2F;user per domain if possible.  Should I run my own mail server?  Any advice is much appreciated!
======
jeffmould
I currently use Google Apps for business. You can associate multiple domains
to a single account and have a single user ($5 per month) that has multiple
email aliases from each domain.

So for example, if you set up Google Apps for ExampleA.com, you can then
add/verify additional domains under that account. Once you have done that, you
can create a user on ExampleA.com (i.e. SomeUser@ExampleA.com) and have
aliases for the other domains (i.e. AnotherUser@ExampleB.com). While all the
mail comes into one inbox (I set up rules to dump each domain to a separate
folder to make it easy), you can customize the TO field to allow you to send
from any of the addresses. In the end you only pay $5 for all the email
addresses though (or at least $5 per user you set up if you want to have more
than one user on the account).

It may not be the perfect solution, but it is effective and inexpensive. I
don't have worry about it, it works great with my Android phone. The only
downside is that if you later decide to separate out the accounts it can be a
little bit of pain and confusing.

~~~
Abundnce10
This definitely sounds like the most cost effective solution.

What does the process look like when you're changing the FROM field when
composing an email (e.g. sending from SomeUser@ExampleA.com and then another
email from AnotherUser@ExampleB.com)? I'd hate to forget to change it and send
out an email from the wrong email address. But it would be nice to manage all
emails from one account.

~~~
pseudo_monkey
If you're using their web service it's simply a dropdown box to select alias
to send from.

~~~
DrScump
... after a simple confirmation process to connect the account (involves a
confirmation link received by the target email host).

